# Final Four Predictions and sleepers thread



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

*Winning on the road! (Final Four picks)*

The teams that play best away from home are usually the ones that make it to the Final Four. And winning on the road has become a major problem for many teams. UConn, Duke and many teams have shown their inability to win away from Home against just average teams. 

These are my Final Four picks-

Midwest- Kansas- #2 seed
South- Kentucky- #1 Seed
East- Notre Dame- #3 Seed
West- Arizona- #1 seed


----------



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

Can everybody post their final four predictions and sleeper teams that might be cinderellas.

My final four

Kentucky
Arizona
Oklahoma
Florida

Sleepers:
Syracuse
Creighton
Manhattan
Xavier


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

final 4 - 
arizona
texas
oklahoma
kentucky
sleepers - 
memphis
mizzou
syracuse


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

I have to agree, Mizzou is a sleeper to make the final four. Last year as a 12 seed they made it to the elite eight, and after last night's performance they showed that they've got enough talent to play with anybody. If they play well and get the right seed they could make a long run.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I would say Kentucky has to be the front runner for the National Champion. They are playing the most dominate basketball of any team.

Here are my top few teams

Kentucky
Arizona
Pittsburgh
Texas


Sleepers:

California
Xavier
Syracuse
Standford
Mississippi State
Memphis


But it really is just a crap shoot, have to wait for the brackets...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

final four:
texas
arizona
kentucky
one of the sleepers

sleepers:
uconn
oregon
cincinnati
pittsburgh(should be a high seed but no one is talking about them)


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Final 4:
Xavier
Kansas
Kentucky
Florida

Only way OU gets anywhere in the tourny is if it's in Norman.:upset:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Marquette
Arizona
Florida
Illinois


Marquette and Illinois are my obvious sleepers. Illinois is playing their best basketball of the season right now, and they've had a lot of players step up to different levels lately. Roger Powell has come out of absolutely nowhere to become a force. When Illinois killed Michigan State, Brian Cook only scored 4 points, so that is a great sign for the Illini, because at the beginning of the season they were a one man show. Marquette plays hard-nosed basketball, and I think they could make a run at the final 4.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Final 4:
> Xavier
> Kansas
> ...


I don't think Kansas can make it that far without Simien. If you haven't heard, he's reinjured his shoulder and is out for the season now. They'll still go pretty far, but without him it will be tough.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Kansas can make it that far without Simien. If you haven't heard, he's reinjured his shoulder and is out for the season now. They'll still go pretty far, but without him it will be tough.


I like their senior leadership. They have it, and that's what it takes to go far.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Well so does OU with Price and White. It seems like you're underrating OU a little bit after the loss. Personally I don't like OU's basketball team Sampson (mostly Sampson) but they have quite a few similarities with Maryland's team last year.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> Well so does OU with Price and White. It seems like you're underrating OU a little bit after the loss. Personally I don't like OU's basketball team Sampson (mostly Sampson) but they have quite a few similarities with Maryland's team last year.


No, I think *at home*, OU is the #1 team in the country. *On the road*, which is the tournament, they are barely top 10, if at all.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Actually tournament games are played on neutral courts.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> Actually tournament games are played on neutral courts.


You know what I mean. Away from home, OU sucks.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I think *at home*, OU is the #1 team in the country. *On the road*, which is the tournament, they are barely top 10, if at all.


we'll see just how good they are at home against texas. i really think ou is top 5 anywhere, home or road. but i don't think they will be in the final four unless they get in a relatively easy bracket. they just seem like a team to me that some other teams could pull an upset against(i guess that doesn't really make sense but i don't really know how to say it).


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

It really Really depends on the brackets.

Arizona
Kentucky
Oklahoma
Syracuse

I placed the orangemen, b/c there are always a team that is not expected to make it. I just pick them as a team. aka Indiana last year. No one expected them to beat OU in the Final Four or even reach there alone. OU, Maryland and Kansas were expected as good possbilites. Duke can be one of the suprise final four teams since they are really not expected to be there. A couple eyars ago was Wisconsin.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Final Four:
Texas
Kentucky
Oklahoma
Florida

Sleepers:
Kansas
Syracuse
Xavier
Memphis
Marquette


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*What about Wake? their inside presence*

is great and they rebound better than anybody. Josh is a great player.


Maryland? Any team that has 4 solid seniors should not be counted out


Kentucky. 



Arizona, something tells me they go out early.



Duke could make a run depending on bracket, but Duhon will have to show up and live up to the hype


Syracuse is too young in my opinion.


Oklahoma has a very good chance.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

ok i changed my mind. here is my new final four.

arizona
texas
illinois
uconn

i could easily see pittsburgh, kentucky, oklahoma, missouri, syracuse, oregon, or florida also making it depending on the brackets.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I had Kansas, but since Wayne is down. Sweet 16 or Elite 8 is the best they would do.


----------

